# Проблемы при просроченном обновлении

## globus

Здравствуйте!

Не доходили руки почти год до обновлений, и вот созрел. Делаю по этой инструкции:

========

0. emerge --sync; [Настройка /etc/portage/make.conf и прочих параметров портажа] ;emerge -1 --nodeps portage

1. emerge -1 --nodeps linux-headers glibc

2. emerge -1 --nodeps binutils

3. eselect binutils list

4. eselect binutils set [LastVersion]

5. далее обновить GCC по инструкции https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

6. emerge -1 --nodeps glibc binutils gcc и обновить ядро

7. emerge -1 --nodeps perl perl-cleaner

8. perl-cleaner --reallyall

9. emerge -1 python

10. python-updater

11. emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @system

12. emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world

13. emerge --depclean [-pv]

Каждый шаг надо повторять до тех пор, пока он закончится без ошибок.

Начиная с 7 шага, а то и раньше, в зависимости от вашей конфигурации и отсталости, возможно придется реагировать

 интерактивно на разные блокировки и несовместимости флагов.

=====

Застрял на 10-м пункте. Python пришлось обновить раньше (для glibc потребовалось). На настоящий момент:

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.3

  [3]   python3.4 *
```

python3.3 не лишний ли теперь?

В /usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"
```

При запуске

python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater....

 * Main active version of Python:    3.4.

 * Active version of Python 2:       2.7.

 * Active version of Python 3:       3.4.

 * Globally supported Python ABIs in installed repositories:.

 *   gentoo:                         2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0.

 *   Adding to list: media-gfx/uniconvertor:0

 *   Adding to list: sys-libs/libcap-ng:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going media-gfx/uniconvertor:0 sys-libs/libcap-ng:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ... ..... .... ....... ....... ... ... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0/5::gentoo [5.9-r3:0/0::gentoo] USE="cxx unicode -ada -debug -doc -gpm -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace

" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/install-xattr-0.5::gentoo  16 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99:5::gentoo [5.9-r3:0::gentoo] USE="cxx unicode -ada -gpm -static-libs -tinfo" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-12.0.1::gentoo [7.0::gentoo] USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4* (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_3*" 613 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.3::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 26 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pillow-2.8.1::gentoo  USE="jpeg jpeg2k lcms tiff truetype zlib -doc -examples {-test} -tk -webp" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python

3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 9 059 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/python-imaging-2::gentoo  USE="jpeg -tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) -python3_3" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.7::gentoo [0.7.3::gentoo] USE="-python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_4%* -python3_3%" 411 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1::gentoo [1.1.5::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 1 802 KiB

Total: 9 packages (4 upgrades, 4 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 11 924 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-12.0.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pillow-2.8.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-python/setuptools-7.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.9.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

--backtrack=30 не помогло, а я в силу своего опыта могу разглядеть только, что numpy-1.9.0 требует setuptools-7.0, который не может сосуществовать с setuptools-12.0.1. Но удалить numpy-1.9.0 нежелательно, он нужен для других пакетов. И как быть?Last edited by globus on Sun Oct 25, 2015 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

А зачем тебе python3.4 ??? Как я уже гдет писал большинство скриптов написаны с поддержкой python2.7 и народ не очень-то торопится их переписывать хотя бы на python3.2, а ты мучаешься с его обновлением. Взять в пример хотябы скрипты emerge ...

Хотя ты затеял на самый лучший подход в плане обновления всей пакетной базы. К сожалению старые пакеты удаляются а новые не всегда отвечают требованиям работоспособности.

Я бы обновил избрано только критические пакеты, которые в системе используются, а остальные бы не трогал.

----------

## globus

Python3.4 конкретно потребовала glibc на 2-м пункте. Без него не обновлялась. Как-то странно даже слышать, вроде у меня стабильная система (в смысле не разрабатываемая), и такие новости  :Shocked:  А теперь-то что делать?

----------

## TigerJr

Я бы убрал PYTHON_TARGETS="python3.4"

eselect python set python2.7

И попробовал перебрать всё то что имеет поддержку python3.4 или то что не собралось.

Затем я бы попытался обновить порты и перебрал бы только используемые пакеты, остальные я бы не стал трогать.

----------

## globus

Зачем держать неиспользуемые пакеты, я так не согласен)) Удалил я python3.3, после некоторых неприятностей всё поехало. В том числе emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world.

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

> Зачем держать неиспользуемые пакеты, я так не согласен)) Удалил я python3.3, после некоторых неприятностей всё поехало. В том числе emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world.

 

Вот например ты часто используешь tcpdump? Скорее всего нет, но ты его можешь держать в системе - на всякий "пожарный".

Но объясни мне смысл зачем например обновлять tcpdump если он и так работает. А дополнительный функционал ты скорее всего не будешь использовать.

 И так можно сказать о многих пакетах. 

Другой вопрос если бы все твои пакеты стартовали каким-либо образом и отъедали ресурсы, но ты же не с виндой работаешь(реестра нет, засерать - нечего)?! Тебе просто жалко для них места на жестком диске?? Ладно бы они занимали сотни мегабайт, но опять-же ты же не с виндой работаешь. Бинарные файлы занимают места меньше чем исходники(хоть и не всегда). 

И я надеюсь ты не настолько ортодоксален что экономишь каждый бит на 2ТБ жестком диске(приспичило воспользоваться tcpdump, ты его установил - подампил - удалил =)))))))

Поэтому мне не совсем понятны такие виндовые стереотипы=)))

----------

## globus

Что ты считаешь виндовыми стереотипами, не понял? Вроде всё как раз юникс вей)) Не вижу смысла перечислять пакеты поодиночке, рискуя ошибиться, особенно не имея опытав gentoo, когда можно дать @system и @world. Да и воообще, если есть обновления - надо их сделать, по-моему. Делай что должно - и будь что будет))

----------

## TigerJr

 *globus wrote:*   

> Зачем держать неиспользуемые пакеты, я так не согласен)

 

и постоянные обновления всего что плохо лежит

вот эти стереотипы мне кажутся виндовыми

----------

